# Ford 5000 modification



## backpusher (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, I am a new guy here. I'm very excited because I am very interesting in the tractor, but it's a bit hard to find a platform discussing machinery in Malaysia. Frankly speaking ^^ , finally i found this forum and eager to share the experience and knowledge with the expert here.^^

I have done the research, and I notice that usually in Malaysia, Ford 5000 is not mainly used for farming. However, it's very common in other countries.
We usually use it for construction sites, which is assembled with the bucket and would work in reverse gear. As a result, it's abbreviated simply to Back Pusher.
From what i know this is one of the modification for ford 5000. Feel free to share what you know and see regarding ford 5000 modification.

You may see the image at this link http://www.malaysia-tractors.com/back-pusher-gallery/index.htm


----------



## Ford5000MY (Aug 19, 2013)

My father has a well maintained and modified FORD 5000 or as you called back pusher that used to operate at construction sites for sale. If you are interested, please feel free to contact me with this email address, [email protected] for further information.


----------



## Ford5000MY (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello, my father has a well-maintained and modified tractor, or as you called back pusher with model FORD 5000 that used to operate at construction sites for sale. If you are interested, please feel free to message me for further information.


----------

